

John McCarthy: Elephant a programming language for 2015, mp3, 25m, 11.9mb - bootload
http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail3770.html

======
ars
For the very confused this is an audio file, in mp3 format, 25 minutes and
11.9MB.

I think you could have done a better job with the title - you don't need to
say mp3, or 11.9mb - no one really cares (not in a title anyway).

"John McCarthy: Elephant, a programming language for 2015; 25 minute audio
file" would have been much clearer.

And Elephant sounds like a verb in your title, which made things even more
confusing. Note the comma and semi colon in my version.

